# DIY lifetime target



## ford driver (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know if this is the right place to post this question but what materials do y'all use when y'all build the life time targets? Also about how many shots do they last? I'm thinking of building one just don't know what would be best to stuff it with.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

Check out this web page. It should answer most if not all your questions. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2014801


----------



## BowHunter890 (Sep 2, 2014)

Carpet targets are really good they will last a lifetime. look it up on youtube. carpet archery targets


----------



## Beekeeper1 (Nov 14, 2013)

I built a 4' x 4' 18" deep and stuffed with thift store clothes (free) works great but does take lots of clothes. Cut off zippers and such. Bras don't work well (to much metal).
Jack


----------



## sitsintree88 (Apr 5, 2015)

I too have done a clothes target. Generally I take a cardboard box fill it with clothes. Works well


----------



## sitsintree88 (Apr 5, 2015)

True u need a new box after a lot of shots


----------



## sitsintree88 (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## carpe_diem (Feb 19, 2012)

Third hand archery skin, 2x12 frame and 200 ibs of clothes from thrift store. $200 invested in target and framed stand


----------



## jparker948 (Jun 9, 2013)

if your only planning on shooting field points, i'd put a vote in for compressed carpet. i made one 3 years ago, and other than being weathered from the elements, it still works like new. i built mine using 12" deep, 24" tall sections of carpet that i stacked roughly 18" wide, once compressed. i shoot a Hoyt Vector Turbo with a 70 pound draw, and have NEVER had a pass through, even from 10 yards. 

Only down side, is that it is a little hard on carbon arrows after a while.


----------



## arch44 (Jun 6, 2008)

This is a target I rebuilt after ten years of use,4'x5' using plastic wrap off cargo pallets for filler packed tight,chicken wire to hold it together with staples on the front and back with tarp as the face.I shoot carbon arrows and never had an issue with the chicken wire.I used a frame from work for a window,cost less than $50 to make.The roof addition should make it last twice as long.I found this on AT DIY years ago,saved my hunt club alot of money.Field points only!


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Rag Bag FTW.

Fill with clothes(minus zippers etc). If you're short on old clothes...go to local salvation army. They probably have a ton of old clothes that aren't suitable for sale....and would give them to you.


----------

